# job hunting, what am I doing wrong?



## Netgeek (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, any advice would be very useful. We came to NZ for the whole of Feb and decided we wanted to give it a go. The advice we have had from a migration adviser is that I really need a job offer to get the visas. 

With that in mind I registered with Potentia and AbsoluteIT but have got no where. All the jobs I see on seekme etc say "no applications unless you already have the visa" Its seeming like a catch 22. Im not sure how anyone actually gets to NZ.

Im a network engineer who also has Project management experience and 20 years in the trade. In the UK most of my work hasbeen government based so I have security clearance.

This is supposed to be an area of economic growth. I see loads of jobs I could do but can't apply. 

The question is what am I doing wrong? Is an NZ employer ever likely to give me a go or am I holding out for something that will never happen.

My point's calc says 100 so without a job offer I can't see me ever getting over there.

All advice would be appreciated.


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

It is much easier - if not to say effortless - for an employer to hire someone who already has a visa, whereas GETTING someone a visa can be a lot of work, hence companies trying to find people who already hold work permits.

For example: I worked for three years for a company who supplied me with a work permit. Every year they had to prove to Immigration NZ that there aren't Kiwis available to do the same work. To do that, they had to advertise the position for a month, write letters, fill forms, supply documents... Every year I wondered for how long they'd be willing to keep this thing up. It was a headache! Whereas now that I have residency, there is no (additional) paperwork involved, I can be hired like a Kiwi.

However, if you have qualifications/skills that are worth to the company, then they may be willing to put in some effort to get you there.

In my opinion, the best option would be if you have a skill that is on a skill shortage list, because then the process is pretty straightforward: company supplies a letter that they are offering you a position, and you supply paperwork that you are qualified enough. Are you on a skill shortage?

If that is the case, it might be worth contacting companies who might need you, rather than contacting them once they are already advertising because residency takes a while to come through, and they may be needing a person straight away if they're advertising.

Write to them, and say how you are good at what you do and would be interested in working for them, would they be interested in you? Before you do that though, work your way through the immigration website and make sure you understand how the process works, so you can answer company's questions. IF you are on the skill shortage list, then getting you a visa isn't that difficult for the company, you bear most of the paperwork and all the cost.

However, if you are not in the skill shortage, then getting a visa really does become a pain in the backside, so then I wouldn't be surprised if you get very little interest from potential employers.

Of course, organising it all from within NZ would be much easier, say, if you were holidaying here and could attend interviews (several of my acquaintances have done so), but doing it from another country isn't impossible, just much harder.


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

It's probably not a good example, but that company I ended up working for - the one I mentioned earlier - I wrote to them three times before they hired me. 

First I wrote before heading to NZ (I was coming out on a Working Holiday visa), that I am interested and I'll be there soon.

No response.

Then I wrote again once I was in NZ, that hi guys, I am here now, still interested.

No response.

Half a year later I wrote again, hi guys, I am still here, still interested . And you know what? They replied! Turns out, they'd just had a resignation from a person who was doing what I'd end up doing, and they hadn't even started advertising that position yet. They pretty much said, sure, if you can be here next week, come and let's have a chat, and see how we go. I travelled across the length of the south island, was there in time for an interview, and an hour after meeting the guys they said they'd employ me 

So in my case, determination paid off, but it could've gone either way, really. 

And in the end, this is what kept me in NZ, where I now have a family, a home, friends... And a life I am enjoying.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Without a visa or a very specialized in demand skill set don't bother with the agencies, it's not worth their time, so nothing will come of it. If you can find companies advertising direct, which is rare as many companies use the agencies, you may have some luck, but, really without the visa it's very difficult.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

suslik said:


> I travelled across the length of the south island, was there in time for an interview, and an hour after meeting the guys they said they'd employ me


Wow. It really paid off for you. The company probably liked your determination.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Firstly don't waste your money on an immigration advisor. Biggest rip of merchants there is. 

Get back over here speak to employers face to face and get a job offer. Do all the relevant paperwork from immigration. It's all there on the website. All an "advisor" will do is ask you exactly the same questions as the website. I have heard of people getting a visa without a job offer all the advisor wants is a quick buck. With a job offer it makes the process easier and quicker for them. There is a few members on here who would give you better advise then some of these con merchants.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

You might find that upon offer of employment if on the critical skills list, that the employer would hire an immigration specialist to help you. Our company did and helped us to get a 30 mth work visa which we had in a matter of weeks. Good luck


----------

